# Voltex release R35 wing



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

The VOLTEX Type 5 GT Wing for R35 GTR. 

SPECS: 1650mm width, 225mm stand with custom base that utilizes factory wing holes.. no need for drilling.



















For those that haven't heard of Voltex, it's a specialty aero parts company started in 2003, located in Suzuka, Japan (conveniently near the circuit!). Nakajima, the Voltex founder, is very experienced in aerodynamic design and engineering. He has worked for various racing teams in Japan where he made composite body parts for F-3 and Formula Japan racecars. He has also worked in UK where he was an engineer for CROSBY GRP. The CROSBY GRP provides services for F1 and WRC and has worked with drivers such as Jean Alesi. 

Aside from the aero kit outfitted on the Sun Auto Cyber EVO, Voltex may be most famous for their carbon GT wings. Voltex currently has over 10 customizable designs. Practically any vehicle application and usage type can be applied to and benefit from a Voltex GT wing. Voltex GT wings are crafted to meet the Super Taikyu "Endurance" regulations, and about 50% of race cars in Class 4 uses Voltex wings for Super Taikyu Series.

GTC Voltex distributor VOLTEX-Dealers


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Voltex testing their evo in wind tunnel


----------

